# Chocolate Sauce - Homemade



## tehmeena (Sep 9, 2013)

That's my mom recipe. I recommend it best for dressing purposes.I mostly go for homemade Chocolate sauce, if there is enough time.  If not you can easily get Dark Chocolate brick from any super markets nearest to your place. Trust me friends, it tastes better than dark chocolate available.

CHOCOLATE SAUCE
It makes about 3/4 cup of chocolate sauce:
You will need:
60 grams of unsalted butter
3 tbsp of Cocoa Powder
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup of Icing Sugar
1 tsp honey
1/2 tsp of Coffee (i love coffee thats why i have added it)
1/4 tsp of Vanilla essence
Steps to follow 
Take a pan, mix in all the ingredients from Butter to Vanilla Essence.
Note an Important tip: Here you are not supposed to cook this Sauce directly on a flame. You will place another pan with water on a flame. Then, cook that pan(with ingredients) on pan(with water). Stir in till all the ingredients are mixed properly giving u a fine texture of Chocolate Sauce.
You can make it much thicker sauce if you add more and more butter.
Use it with ice cream scoops, cakes, muffins or on any dessert you like!


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2013)

When my kids were small, Hershey's used to have the recipe for the chocolate sauce on the side of their cocoa can. I used to make it all the time for my kids. The kids grew, I stopped making it. Then one day one of the g'kids asked me for it. Her mother had told her about it. Oh dear! It was no longer on the box and I couldn't find it on their site. So I sent them an email. They immediately sent me the recipe and I am happy to say, it is now in their recipe file.(Where it should have been  all along.) Since Spike is a big ice cream eater, I am thinking of making a large jar of it for him. Just because he is such a good kid.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Sep 9, 2013)

Tehmeena,

A couple of questions:

Is icing sugar just fine ground sugar?

Is the coffee instant granules?

Thanks,

Hal


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 9, 2013)

GA Home Cook said:


> Tehmeena,
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> ...


 
Icing sugar would be powdered sugar.

The coffee .. could be instant granules or even regular grounds .. will wait for an answer on that, but I would lean toward the instant.


----------

